# Travel Rod



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Tommy, I am looking for a 8ft med/heavy casting or spinning rod , but it needs to be a 3 or 4 piece travel rod.This will be used for casting to Roosterfish. By chance do you carry anything that might work. Thanks
Don Brinson


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don,

Sorry but I do not carry a 3 or 4 pc travel rod.

Tommy


----------

